# Normal shrimp behavior?



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine are definitely more active during feeding. Other than that little movement.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

latchdan said:


> Mine are definitely more active during feeding. Other than that little movement.


same, if not feeding they sit around the tank doing nothing. 

As soon as the food hits the bottom, they come out of the wood work.
They zoom around a lot when feeding.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

They also zoom around a lot when someone is ready to breed, just doesn't happen often.. sedentary is usually normal, or just a little movement as they grease


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Do you know what the TDS, GH and KH is of the water?

You probably don't need to be doing so many water changes and that may be causing stress? Or maybe the water is too clean? (i.e. not enough minerals in it)


----------



## Clarajoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> Do you know what the TDS, GH and KH is of the water?
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't need to be doing so many water changes and that may be causing stress? Or maybe the water is too clean? (i.e. not enough minerals in it)



Makes sense. A few of them are doing the butt itch they do shortly before they molt. So I might have stressed them out. 


Just did a test!

Kh 125

GH 161 

A while ago I had really high levels of both, off the chart. It was throwing my ph off too. I believe it was because I put one of those little calcium supplements (shaped like a tiny turtle) in a really small tank. 

Have a recommendation for introducing minerals in a safe way?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If I calculated that correctly, the KH and GH are kind of high. The mineral block could have possibly raised those levels?


I have one mineral ball in a 20H but it hasn't made a difference. I think though that it's supposed to be 1 ball per gallon? And I only have 3, one of which is already in use in another tank. The dKH and dGH for my tanks is at 3, although I do need to retest since adding a cuttlebone. In my case, I need to raise the GH, which I've got some remineralizer powder to do just that.


Dwarf Shrimp Water Parameters ? DiscoBee

Shrimp Water Parameters



I don't know what the effects of higher KH and GH are on shrimp, but you may want to remove that mineral block and do slow, gradual water changes with "cleaner" water. Although, you probably want to test the water before adding it to the tank, too. If the water you add has high levels of KH and GH, then you need to try mixing RO/DI water with the water you are using. Maybe something like 1 part RO/DI to 2 parts tap? Or as much as 50/50 and retest the water.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had hundreds or cherries and they mostly stay in place but if you look closely they are going to town in the spot they're in jus look at the lil hands.

As with everyone else when food is introduced they chase after it.

Your Parameters is something to worry about though, rodi water may be your safest bet. You dKH seems to be 7 which is alarming. What else is in your aquarium that may be contributing to the numbers?


Odd though that you are having problems since we are in the same general area... northeast as my water is very stable from tap. my cherries (from 10 at start to over 100 shrimp) are thriving for two years now at 2dKH and 8 dGH

off topic: Woop Cousin Zoid!


----------



## Clarajoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep! I tested my tap water, it's pretty low. Around 2 or 3. The high levels must be because of that calcium turtle I put in a while ago. I was surprised the whole think dissolved over night. I've done a few big water changes & it keeps going down. I'll keep up with that. 

I'll try a mineral rock, or something does not dissolve after the levels are lowered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

With lower KH and GH, they might become more active. Was just thinking that I've read that crystals and tigers aren't as prolific in higher levels compared to lower ones, so maybe the cherries are the same?

My guys are rather active, imo. Even if they don't swim around constantly, they still swim around some or move along the bottom and decor. The babies on the other hand are very active! I thought they were supposed to hide when they are extremely young, but they go zooming around the tank instead or hang out in the open! Lol


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

The shrimp are overfed. Stop feeding them for one week.


----------



## Clarajoy (Feb 28, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> Do you know what the TDS, GH and KH is of the water?
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't need to be doing so many water changes and that may be causing stress? Or maybe the water is too clean? (i.e. not enough minerals in it)




Looks like you were right! I got the GH levels down with a big water change 3 weeks ago & haven't changed the water till just now. The nitrate levels were hovering around 5ppm till my test today when it was closer to 20. 

I also switched to feeding every other day. 

Shrimp have been happy & active  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nitrates aren't a big deal by the way. It takes a really high concentration for them to affect livestock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

